# Daisy powerline 880 bolt problem



## rabbittrapper

I bought a Daisy powerline 880 about 3 years ago. Never had any problems with it till a couple days ago. Now when I do 10 pumps and shoot the bolt opens , and I can shoot again without pumping it up again. What's causing this? Should I call daisy, and have them look at it? Should I stop shooting it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner

Not sure RT! Those are out of my realm. If you had a springer I may be better able to assist. Have you checked any web sites detailing same issue from consumers?

May be a start. Good luck.


----------



## rabbittrapper

I have checked and can't find anything like my problem.


----------



## spentwings

:sniper: a quick web search result....

:bop: 
*"Reliability and Durability:
This is the one area where I've been a bit disappointed with the Daisy 880. I've actually owned two of these guns. I bought the first one back in the mid-1990s. I bought the second one in 2008. And both guns show an occasional tendency for the breech to blow back or open during firing. Fortunately this isn't dangerous, merely annoying. When this happens the gun fires at a reduced power level and fails to completely discharge all the air in the valves. This mainly seems to happen when I don't take excessive care to make sure the flat of the bolt is completely level with the receiver, which is something that happens when I'm shooting the gun fairly rapidly. I attribute the problem do insufficient locking surfaces to keep the bolt shut unless everything is perfectly lined up. I'm not sure why Daisy's engineers didn't design the gun to lock-up better, since adding additional locking surfaces shouldn't have been difficult, but they didn't.

Other than the previously mentioned complaint about the breech blowing open, the one time when the valves "froze" after being exposed to temperatures below freezing in my trunk all day, and a tendency of the pump arm to "flex" a bit during use, the gun has functioned reasonably well for me. And given that maintenance consists merely of a drop of 30-weight, non-detergent motor-oil every 500 shots (or so) I can live with the few complaints I have, especially since I just have to remember to jam my thumb forward against the bolt-handle prior to firing to make sure it won't blow open."
*


----------



## rabbittrapper

spentwings said:


> :sniper: a quick web search result....
> 
> :bop:
> *"Reliability and Durability:
> This is the one area where I've been a bit disappointed with the Daisy 880. I've actually owned two of these guns. I bought the first one back in the mid-1990s. I bought the second one in 2008. And both guns show an occasional tendency for the breech to blow back or open during firing. Fortunately this isn't dangerous, merely annoying. When this happens the gun fires at a reduced power level and fails to completely discharge all the air in the valves. This mainly seems to happen when I don't take excessive care to make sure the flat of the bolt is completely level with the receiver, which is something that happens when I'm shooting the gun fairly rapidly. I attribute the problem do insufficient locking surfaces to keep the bolt shut unless everything is perfectly lined up. I'm not sure why Daisy's engineers didn't design the gun to lock-up better, since adding additional locking surfaces shouldn't have been difficult, but they didn't.
> 
> Other than the previously mentioned complaint about the breech blowing open, the one time when the valves "froze" after being exposed to temperatures below freezing in my trunk all day, and a tendency of the pump arm to "flex" a bit during use, the gun has functioned reasonably well for me. And given that maintenance consists merely of a drop of 30-weight, non-detergent motor-oil every 500 shots (or so) I can live with the few complaints I have, especially since I just have to remember to jam my thumb forward against the bolt-handle prior to firing to make sure it won't blow open."
> *


Thank you


----------

